# Yesterdays catch by Herb



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

Lotta work & a little luck.....










_just one more cast._


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Herb that thing looks frozen, dried hard or mounted, not much flex going on.

Congratulations keep posting the steel.


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

rwenglish1 said:


> Herb that thing looks frozen, dried hard or mounted, not much flex going on.
> 
> Congratulations keep posting the steel.


 
LOL... No kidding it does...:lol:
Congrats Herb


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice looking fish but does look a little stiff, congrats man

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice work Herb. Congrats.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Nice fish. Don't know why them hold over males seem to die and have rigimortis set in so quick:lol: Have saw that happen many times before after a short time on a stringer Females stay nice and soft and fresh.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank's folks, but that's what they look like when they been laying in the boat in 20 degree weather and a wind chill of 10. It's been a long winter.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't know what people were expecting, it's a dead one? That's normally what happens when you bleed them out. If you just crack'em in the head, they'll usually be limp. Nice buck Herb, used to be lots like that in the spring.


----------

